# Help Needed Identifying Old Casio Watch



## ngchol (Mar 7, 2005)

I thought it might be nice to find one of these for my brother, as we both had the same one when we were little. Basically, it's a black Casio stopwatch with a black rubber strap, and a light. The unusual thing about this watch was that the light and stop/start were operated by two rounded, black buttons - more like hemispheres - which were actually on the face of the watch, immediately below the display. The buttons were great for quick operation - we used to see if we could start and stop the stopwatch in under 0.1 seconds. Does anyone have any ideas of the model number?


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

ngchol said:


> ....we used to see if we could start and stop the stopwatch in under 0.1 seconds...










flashback! I used to do that too!

I still have my two Casios from when I was still quite new - I remember very clearly going into Dixons in Southampton to buy the first one, it was for my ninth birthday... Â£15, I'm sure of it. I remember also that on the day of my birthday my family took me to a place called Broomy Walk in the New Forest and we played cricket... I also very distinctly recall taking off my cool new watch so as not to damage it with the viscious under-arm tennis ball bowling I'd have been facing...

Ah... those were the days...!!









I'm definitely going to have to find those old watches now. I just hope the batteries haven't turned to goo...









S.

PS. Sorry I can't help with your question!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know the watch(s) you mean, and Ive been searching the net for ages now looking for you..I know Ive seen a site with them on but I lost my bookmarks a while ago...

I'll let you know when I find it....


----------



## ngchol (Mar 7, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I know the watch(s) you mean, and Ive been searching the net for ages now looking for you..I know Ive seen a site with them on but I lost my bookmarks a while ago...
> 
> I'll let you know when I find it....


I found it! It's the F-200. It's confusing as Casio issued another F-200 years later which was totally different...


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Did anyone find that database of old casios? I'd love to try and find an old Casio I once had about 20 years ago.

Very stylish, very slim. A square watch with the digital display placed diagonally, with 2 large soft touch rubber buttons on the top for adjusting etc. It was about 3mm thick!

Impster


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

0.07 secs was my best


----------

